# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  Q&A Episode 4: Timing REM Cycles, 100% Lucidity, Dream Jump Cuts

## CanisLucidus

*Q&A Episode 4: Timing REM Cycles, 100% Lucidity, Dream Jump Cuts*

We finally made it happen -- a new podcast episode! It's great to be recording again. I know it's been a super long time, so thanks to everyone for their patience!

In this episode, OpheliaBlue and CanisLucidus discuss the timing REM cycles for a wake-induced lucid dream, ideas for achieving 100% lucidity, and how to find dream signs even when you experience a lot of "jump cuts" in your dreams.

Hope you all enjoy!





*Embedded Player:*
  

Direct link to the MP3 version

iTunes: _coming soon_
Thanks to *Goldenspark*, *fogelbise*, and *Nazrax* for a great set of questions to tackle as we returned to the mic!

If you have your own questions that you'd like to hear us answer in a future episode, please post them in the "Submit Your Questions" thread.

We hope you like the episode!  Thanks to everyone for listening, and a special thanks to those who submitted questions.  We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here.

*Mentioned Links*
Here are a few of the links that we mentioned on the podcast.

http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...lta-sleep.html - Sageous's "Exploring Delta Sleep" Thread

http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...nique-mit.html - Burke's "Multiple Induction Technique" Thread

https://medium.com/p/c85e3bb29693 - Dorian Rolston's article "The Dream Catcher" in medium.com

----------


## Bharmo

Another episode, woohoo!  ::banana::

----------


## Nazrax

Nice episode; thanks for addressing my question  :smiley: 

You both talked a lot about the "Where have I been / where am I / where am I going?" RC, and I agree that's a great RC. Of course, the problem is remembering to do RCs in the first place, which is what dreamsigns are supposed to help with .... I guess what it boils down to is that I need to put a lot more energy into awareness techniques that aren't specifically "triggered" by anything (I know Ophelia mentioned SAT during the podcast).

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Nice episode; thanks for addressing my question 
> 
> You both talked a lot about the "Where have I been / where am I / where am I going?" RC, and I agree that's a great RC. Of course, the problem is remembering to do RCs in the first place, which is what dreamsigns are supposed to help with .... I guess what it boils down to is that I need to put a lot more energy into awareness techniques that aren't specifically "triggered" by anything (I know Ophelia mentioned SAT during the podcast).



Thanks, Nazrax, I'm glad you enjoyed it!

You're absolutely right.  Remembering to do this in the first place _is_ the big trick.  The main idea with dreamsigns is to catch them when they occur in waking life in the hopes that you'll catch them in the dream in the same way.

The closest analogue to this that I can come up with in waking life are those moments where you catch yourself having been on auto-pilot and seem to have "just appeared" somewhere.  Ever have those situations where you get lost in thought and go through just about your entire commute without noticing/remember anything that happened?  Dreams mimic this "mind wandering" feeling to great effect and we just assume that we got here... _somehow_.

In other words, I think you're correct about the value of awareness work.  The slip of attention and that feeling of having just been on autopilot is a great dreamsign, but you need the awareness and prospective memory training to catch it and then perform that quick reverse reality check.  Sageous has remarked before that it's most importantly about _self-awareness_ more than anything.

I think that when that self-awareness becomes a semi-permanent state is when people start experiencing _very_ high rates of lucidity.  Still working my way up to that.   :smiley:

----------


## spd

Ah I'm lucky just subscribed to these podcasts two days ago and now another ones out! :O I'm looking forward to listening to it and I have loved the past ones. You, Rarecola and Ophelia have great voices that I like listening to and even when you go on tangents its always fun and still good information  :wink2:  Keep it up guys! Downloading this now :O when its on iTunes  :tongue2:

----------


## SinisterDezz

I really like this.

Very informative.

*Approval of Dezz*

----------


## fogelbise

Oh goodness, have I missed your podcasts! Thank you! You both had me laughing in that section about the co-worker and her piece of chocolate!  ::D:  To answer your question from the podcast Ms. Blue  ::D:  , the 100% I was thinking of would be being able to get lucid at least once any night that you try to no matter how many different things or times you try that night. I am always amazed how well you two work together.

----------


## StephL

I enjoyed it a lot again - thank you two for making it!
One of my problems with dream-signs by the way - since you mention it above as well, CanisLucidus - is that they are interestingly almost all from the past - I never come across them these days and can not RRC on them.
So for dreamsigns - I need a sort of imagination/visualisation with mantra, which I sometimes try - but it does and does not work..
What would you do with day-light-shy dream-signs??

----------


## LouaiB

Woooow! I thought you stopped doing these podcasts!
I will listen to it very soon!
Thanxs!

----------


## Xanous

Another great podcast! 
So you two got me thinking  about doorways. My WILD style is a lot like OpheilaBlue and I go out my front door a lot. I had to really think about this though it happened just this morning. I always have the vivid feeling of turning the door nob but I rarely experience actually walking through or even seeing the door actually open. Most of the time I just pop out on my front porch or the next room in my house. I never really realized I was taking a short cut by skipping something so mundane. Maybe it's due to my sense of hurry and do stuff before the dream ends. Not knowing when the dream will suddenly stop gives me a type of phobia. This is really interesting  to think about.  ::lol::

----------


## Nazrax

In one of the few times I noticed the oddity of jumping from one spot to another, I was sitting at a red light waiting to make a left onto an Interstate ramp, and then I was on the ramp getting ready to merge. I realized I hadn't seen the light turn green, so I concluded I must have run the red (I got really paranoid about it, looking around for police cars and trying to remember if that intersection had red light cameras). It was only after waking that I realized "running the red light" was actually cutting from waiting to turn to having already turned.

----------


## NinjaBtch

> In one of the few times I noticed the oddity of jumping from one spot to another, I was sitting at a red light waiting to make a left onto an Interstate ramp, and then I was on the ramp getting ready to merge. I realized I hadn't seen the light turn green, so I concluded I must have run the red (I got really paranoid about it, looking around for police cars and trying to remember if that intersection had red light cameras). It was only after waking that I realized "running the red light" was actually cutting from waiting to turn to having already turned.



Congratz on 100 posts  :mwahaha: 

Jusk kidding :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Ah I'm lucky just subscribed to these podcasts two days ago and now another ones out! :O I'm looking forward to listening to it and I have loved the past ones. You, Rarecola and Ophelia have great voices that I like listening to and even when you go on tangents its always fun and still good information  Keep it up guys! Downloading this now :O when its on iTunes



Thanks!  Strongly agreed on RC and Ophelia's voices, they're great.  They'd just started podcasting around the time I discovered DreamViews so I "grew up" in LD listening to them.  And I'm glad to hear that the tangents are still useful!  I'm sometimes amazed at how I end up on some topics.   ::chuckle:: 





> *Approval of Dezz*



Ha ha, thanks!  It's like an official podcast bumper sticker.   ::D: 





> Oh goodness, have I missed your podcasts! Thank you! You both had me laughing in that section about the co-worker and her piece of chocolate!  To answer your question from the podcast Ms. Blue  , the 100% I was thinking of would be being able to get lucid at least once any night that you try to no matter how many different things or times you try that night. I am always amazed how well you two work together.



Thanks, fogelbise!  I wonder if anyone is on "Team CL" as far as what should have been done with the chocolate.  LOL.  Anyway, keep me in the loop as you approach 100%er status so you can teach me how to do it once you get there.   ::goodjob2:: 





> I enjoyed it a lot again - thank you two for making it!
> One of my problems with dream-signs by the way - since you mention it above as well, CanisLucidus - is that they are interestingly almost all from the past - I never come across them these days and can not RRC on them.
> So for dreamsigns - I need a sort of imagination/visualisation with mantra, which I sometimes try - but it does and does not work..
> What would you do with day-light-shy dream-signs??



Thank you, Steph, I'm so glad to hear it!  Yeah, for those dreamsigns that don't occur during the day, visualization is the best approach I can think of, either during WBTB or perhaps during meditation at some other time of the day.  Mentally running through the scenario of seeing the dreamsign and _knowing_ you are dreaming seems like the best bet.  These are definitely trickier, though!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Woooow! I thought you stopped doing these podcasts!
> I will listen to it very soon!
> Thanxs!



Yeah, we left a huuuuge gap in between episodes but we're gonna try to keep getting these out for you guys!  We (well, actually me, I was the one causing the delays) just had an unusually high level of waking life intrusions the past few months.  And thank you, it's good to be doing them again!





> Another great podcast! 
> So you two got me thinking  about doorways. My WILD style is a lot like OpheilaBlue and I go out my front door a lot. I had to really think about this though it happened just this morning. I always have the vivid feeling of turning the door nob but I rarely experience actually walking through or even seeing the door actually open. Most of the time I just pop out on my front porch or the next room in my house. I never really realized I was taking a short cut by skipping something so mundane. Maybe it's due to my sense of hurry and do stuff before the dream ends. Not knowing when the dream will suddenly stop gives me a type of phobia. This is really interesting  to think about.



That's cool, man, I can imagine just what you're talking about!  There are so many times in dreams where it's completely unclear whether you actually made a particular transition or just assumed it happened.  I mean, you think about waking life and honestly if I was occasionally warping around while I was lost in thought, I'd have no clue!  The brain's so good at filling in the gaps that I think when things jump around in dreams it often smooths out the rough edges.





> In one of the few times I noticed the oddity of jumping from one spot to another, I was sitting at a red light waiting to make a left onto an Interstate ramp, and then I was on the ramp getting ready to merge. I realized I hadn't seen the light turn green, so I concluded I must have run the red (I got really paranoid about it, looking around for police cars and trying to remember if that intersection had red light cameras). It was only after waking that I realized "running the red light" was actually cutting from waiting to turn to having already turned.



That's actually really cool.  You may have even been bordering on lucidity.  You actually _caught_ the jump in a sense, but just misidentified what it was.  If you can form the habit of becoming highly suspicious of those memory gaps, this could be a great way for you to hit lots of LDs.

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks, fogelbise!  I wonder if anyone is on "Team CL" as far as what should have been done with the chocolate.  LOL.  Anyway, keep me in the loop as you approach 100%er status so you can teach me how to do it once you get there.



In a dream (and IWL on virtually anything else), Team CL - heck yeah! IWL, in regards to the chocolate, I start to think of what's tracked in on the bottom of everyone's shoes and think about how nasty some bathroom floors are and how that is then carried over to nearby floors, and on and on... Now on the 100%, if I were writing that question today, I would have written it differently...but when I get to the point that I can LD at least once during any night that I try, I am guessing that you will be at that point too...some more years down the road for me I would guess. I am okay with that! I have the long view!

I probably sound like a broken record, but I really could see hearing you two on some nationally syndicated radio show. You have one of those classic radio voices and Ms. Blue has that subtle charm that draws you closer to the speakers.

 ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Best podcast so far! This has come at just at the right time to inspire me to revive my dream practice (poor uni sleep hygiene has destroyed my LDing), and start being more active on DV again, ending my unintentional hiatus. The 100% lucidity part was particularly engaging. Cheers for the shoutout, Canis.  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

> Best podcast so far! This has come at just at the right time to inspire me to revive my dream practice (poor uni sleep hygiene has destroyed my LDing), and start being more active on DV again, ending my unintentional hiatus. The 100% lucidity part was particularly engaging. Cheers for the shoutout, Canis.



DV will get in your bones! Soon enough, you will not even sleep! They wrote "staying up all night" for a reason!
Anyway, I hear they did finish the Novadreamer 2, but yet to 'put it on sale',some money/distribution/something stuff. Ok. Indeed it would be very difficult to do an episode about some LDing aids.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> In a dream (and IWL on virtually anything else), Team CL - heck yeah! IWL, in regards to the chocolate, I start to think of what's tracked in on the bottom of everyone's shoes and think about how nasty some bathroom floors are and how that is then carried over to nearby floors, and on and on... Now on the 100%, if I were writing that question today, I would have written it differently...but when I get to the point that I can LD at least once during any night that I try, I am guessing that you will be at that point too...some more years down the road for me I would guess. I am okay with that! I have the long view!
> 
> I probably sound like a broken record, but I really could see hearing you two on some nationally syndicated radio show. You have one of those classic radio voices and Ms. Blue has that subtle charm that draws you closer to the speakers.



Ha ha, I knew it!  I'm a man alone on the whole "Would you or wouldn't you eat the maybe-floor-chocolate?"   ::chuckle::   And thanks very much for the compliments, man, that's seriously nice to hear!





> Best podcast so far! This has come at just at the right time to inspire me to revive my dream practice (poor uni sleep hygiene has destroyed my LDing), and start being more active on DV again, ending my unintentional hiatus. The 100% lucidity part was particularly engaging. Cheers for the shoutout, Canis.



Ctharlhie!  It's really good to hear that you're back!  I know just what you mean about a wrecked sleep schedule leading to a wrecked LD practice.  But you've got the goods, man, and I'm looking forward to seeing you back in the game!  Very cool.

----------


## Goldenspark

Great podcast guys! Thanks for discussing my question.

I guess maybe I didn't explain my point very well though. What I was suggesting is that if I have just woken up at the end of a REM cycle, the brain chemistry is shifting away from REM optimal, so WILD is difficult.

Also, I do wonder, at least for me, if the actual waking up mid-REM gives the brain chemistry a jolt which also ends the REM episode, so that even if you wake just before or during a REM episode, the act of waking resets the dream cycle.

I fully understand and agree with the point about trying to WILD much later.

As to DEILD after waking, I just seem to be unable to stay still! I must practise that one. I always seem to do a stretch on waking which spoils it!

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Very nice podcast, especially the "how did I get here part".  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

..

----------


## Kaenthem

Great podcast, as always  :smiley:

----------


## Mismagius

Yay! Another great episode! ヽ(^。^)ノ

I've actually been doing the multiple induction technique for awhile, I realized and wondered the other day if this was okay to do, glad to hear it is!

Great tutorial by Burke, by the way  :smiley: 

I like the "questioning how you got here" RC, if you're good at it I can see getting a lot of LDs from it.  I've noticed that a lot of my lucids are from the digital clock RC, probably because most of my lucids start in my house right now

Regarding the chocolate, I think I would've eaten it if there were no signs that it had been dropped, like hair, dents, etc.  But it depends on where you are really  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Great podcast guys! Thanks for discussing my question.
> 
> I guess maybe I didn't explain my point very well though. What I was suggesting is that if I have just woken up at the end of a REM cycle, the brain chemistry is shifting away from REM optimal, so WILD is difficult.



Thank you, Goldenspark, I'm glad you enjoyed the podcast!  Yeah, it's true that if the REM period really is ending there will be a brief period where you're out of REM for a while.  But in the late morning, REM episodes just aren't all that far apart and after a healthy WBTB, you're pretty much due for one.  In the late morning, I believe they're often something like 45 minutes to an hour apart.

So overall I wouldn't worry about this too much.  If you can get a nice WBTB and then get back to sleep, you should be playing with good odds.  And when WILD doesn't happen, falling back on DILD is a great option.  It's what I wind up doing the majority of my own attempts!

And keep working the DEILD.  It took me a very long time to improve at it, but the work paid off.  Resolve to relax, hold still, and just with only the lightest touch wait for the dream to return to you.  Good luck!





> Very nice podcast, especially the "how did I get here part".



Thanks, jackc!   :smiley: 





> Great podcast, as always



Hey thanks Kaenthem!  Great to hear from you, buddy... gonna take some getting used to you not being areyoume!   :smiley: 





> Yay! Another great episode! ヽ(^。^)ノ
> ...
> Great tutorial by Burke, by the way 
> ...
> Regarding the chocolate, I think I would've eaten it if there were no signs that it had been dropped, like hair, dents, etc.  But it depends on where you are really



Thanks, Mismagius!  Agreed -- I got to read the Burke tutorial after the podcast and it's a great playbook for an evening of LD attempts.

Can't tell you how much the support on the chocolate question means to me.   ::chuckle::

----------


## Nazrax

> But in the late morning, REM episodes just aren't all that far apart and after a healthy WBTB, you're pretty much due for one.



I always thought the sleep cycles took a "time out" when you were awake during the night, so REM cycles would be delayed by how long you're awake for. For example, if you were "scheduled" to begin your next REM cycle at 4 AM, but you woke up at 3:30 and stayed awake for 20 minutes, that it would move the start of the REM cycle to 4:20. You're saying it would start at 4 AM anyway?

----------


## LivinLucid

Great Podcast! Had some really good tips. It's actually quite useful listening to it before doing to sleep, puts you in the lucid mindset.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It's actually quite useful listening to it before doing to sleep, puts you in the lucid mindset.



Thanks! And that's totally what we were aiming to do.  :smiley: 

That, plus having fun making them  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I always thought the sleep cycles took a "time out" when you were awake during the night, so REM cycles would be delayed by how long you're awake for. For example, if you were "scheduled" to begin your next REM cycle at 4 AM, but you woke up at 3:30 and stayed awake for 20 minutes, that it would move the start of the REM cycle to 4:20. You're saying it would start at 4 AM anyway?



Good question, and definitely an area for personal experimentation.  My experience has been that after a WBTB I head into a thick patch of dreaming either right away or very soon after falling asleep.  It does require proper timing, though, and WBTBs in the late morning are more effective than those in the middle of the night, provided you can get back to sleep!





> Great Podcast! Had some really good tips. It's actually quite useful listening to it before doing to sleep, puts you in the lucid mindset.



Thanks so much!  That's great, I love to hear that.  In fact, Ophelia's had a lucid after every recording session apart from the most recent one!

----------


## gab

Just listened to the podcast yesterday during my work break. What an awesome way to transport yourself from crazy work environment into world that we all love.

Thank you CanisLucidus and OpheliaBlue. And all those that asked questions.

Quite a few people are finding their way to the forum via the podcasts.  ::thanks::

----------


## poprockdreamboy

This podcast got me thinking about something I'd like to be more aware of in a dream. Every once in awhile, I'll also have these strange jump cuts in a dream and have no idea how I got from point A to point B. Most transitions though happen by walking through open doors. If the dream doesn't take place in my own house, walking through doors have led to some strange and eerie looking places. Their not scary or anything, but sometimes I'll start the dream off in a room that's as bright as daylight, then as I go through enough doors, I'll find myself in some cool secret rooms with strange lighting. Here's another thing I'll encounter in the a dream: deja vu. I'll have these dreams where I'm walking around a big place and the second time I'm going around the place I'll find myself back in some familar rooms knowing I was in those rooms sometime before in the dream but have no idea how I got there the first time or why I was there the first time. Also when traveling around a big place, the second time around the doors won't always lead to where they lead the first time through. That is actually quite cool because sometimes I'll discover more unexplored rooms. I love dreams like that.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Just listened to the podcast yesterday during my work break. What an awesome way to transport yourself from crazy work environment into world that we all love.



Thanks, gab, I love hearing that!  I often have to snap myself out of the day-to-day concerns that crowd out the self-awareness we require to have lucid dreams.  I'm glad to hear that the podcast helped you to refocus on the key question: "Hey... am I dreaming or what?"   :smiley: 





> This podcast got me thinking about something I'd like to be more aware of in a dream. Every once in awhile, I'll also have these strange jump cuts in a dream and have no idea how I got from point A to point B. Most transitions though happen by walking through open doors.



Very cool, that's perfect.  You've just made a mental connection with one of your big dreamsigns.  That's great!  Now I'd recommend exploiting the heck out of it.   ::D:   Good luck!

----------


## gab

CanisLucidus, I tried what you mention in a podcast. You say you visualized yourself swinging with a sword, and your friend did bicycling, to invoke sensation of movement to help you get into a LD.

So I imagined myself swimming, kayaking and then walking on this most beautiful beach I just discovered. (Whitsunday). Something interrupted my attempt, but before it did, I had some HH, that I was able to manipulate, first time ever. So I'm definitelly trying your idea again. It was fun visualizing, and I felt I'm getting somewhere.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice, gab, I'm glad to hear it worked!  It's fun, too, isn't it?  With all your LD chains, you're probably the last person in the world that needs any DEILD advice, but I find the repetitive motion stuff especially effective there.  In DEILD territory, we're just _so close_ to already having a dream body that it seems to work out nicely.

----------


## Nift

I just caught up on the past two Q&A episodes and I just wanted to say that this podcast is really fantastic! You two have great chemistry together and your voices sound like they were made for podcasting. 

The discussions about getting adequate sleep and using the MIT to stack multiple techniques on top of each other were both big epiphanies for me. I always used to focus on just one technique per night, and I had gotten into a bad habit of depriving myself of adequate sleep in order to squeeze more free time into my day. It seems so obvious in retrospect that those things were hampering my success with lucid dreaming. Since listening to these episodes just a few days ago and making adjustments to my routine, I've already had two lucid dreams. Thank you guys so much! I'm really looking forward to the next episode.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nift!!  It's great to hear from you.  You're one of only a select few questioners to appear on the podcast in audio form.   ::D: 

I'm glad to hear that you've enjoyed the latest episode and I'm _super_ glad to hear that you got lucid twice after listening!  I cannot tell you how great that is to hear.  I had to wince a bit when you mentioned depriving yourself of adequate sleep in order squeeze more time out of your day, since that's what I can tell I was about to do to myself tonight.  I think reading your message may have saved me, though, ha ha...

Keep up the great work, man!

----------


## Nift

Yes, I feel very honored to have my voice immortalized on the first Q&A episode haha. I just revisited that thread and realized that I never thanked you, OpheliaBlue, and Rarecola for your long and detailed answers to my question. I’m 6 months late here but thank you all for that!

And thanks for all the positivity and encouragement you guys provide. Out of the many podcasts that I listen to during my work commutes, this has become one of my favorites.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Check out the latest podcast!

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...wbie-tips.html

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I can't believe there are two whole episodes I didn't know about!!! 
This is the greatest news I've heard all week!
Are these still going to be coming out on iTunes?

----------


## FOATL

great podcast

----------


## Sivason

*Sivason is NOT always lucid*.

Hi all, I just thought I would clarify something from the podcast. I am not sure it is possible for anyone to be TRULY lucid in every dream, or even every night. I have been studying dream yoga and lucid dreaming for something like 27 years and in my experience I just do not think the brain works that way.

The situation I have that led to my thread "Re-exploring the World of Non Lucid Dreams" has to do with vivid dreams with recall. In general if a dream is vivid and memorable I will become lucid. Also, most of my dreams are what I call semi-lucid which is by no means the same. Here is what I mean, most dreams in my head just sort of run like a movie I am barely observing. If something happens that draws my attention, part of my mind does go, "it is just a dream, ignore it." In a sense that is lucid, but it does not evolve into a lucid dream in the standard sense.

What I was attempting to reach was to interact with in a vivid memorable dream, but actual believe that the stuff was happening to me. I wanted the dream to create the details and control the DCs with out me knowing what was happening. It actual was not to hard to fix the issue, I basically just used dream incubation, sort of giving my mind the idea that it would be fun to not realize something was a dream.

I don't know, maybe that sounds like I am saying I am always lucid, but if you understand what I actually mean, it is just that I very rarely believe a dream is real (which is different).

----------


## Admatha

Any chance that you all are continuing this series? As someone pretty new to exploring LD'ng and someone who commutes alot this podcast has by far been one of my favorite resources. I was dissapointed to see that there weren't that many episodes on the IOS podcast app and that you guys hadn't done anything for over a year.  :Sad:   Anything else I've found out there just doesn't compare. If not, do you have any other good LD related podcasts or audio resources you could point me to (prefereably avail. through IOS). Thanks!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Any chance that you all are continuing this series? As someone pretty new to exploring LD'ng and someone who commutes alot this podcast has by far been one of my favorite resources. I was dissapointed to see that there weren't that many episodes on the IOS podcast app and that you guys hadn't done anything for over a year.   Anything else I've found out there just doesn't compare. If not, do you have any other good LD related podcasts or audio resources you could point me to (prefereably avail. through IOS). Thanks!



I knoooooow, and I'm sorry. Real life just keeps getting in the way. The good news is, another member, Xanous (a former Dream Guide on DV), keeps regular podcasts going: http://www.dreamviews.com/entertainm...available.html

----------


## fogelbise

Also, Sensei and PercyLucid have great audio files here:
DreamViews Audio

Percy's 1st class is great for beginners and classes 2 & 3 go further.

Sensei has several threads in that DV section (all recommended!) but he has 15 or so audios in the Lucid Living thread alone (the first 10 are linked in the OP/first post , with the rest of the links towards the last few pages of the thread.)

With Xanous' fun and informative audios as well, there are hours of audio options from DV which have real substance.

I do miss this series as well though and would love to see it back!  ::D:

----------


## Universal Mind

These podcasts are really good. You people should be professional broadcasters. I ran into the Facebook page recently and gave it a like.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks UM!!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Thanks very much for the kind words, everyone.  It really means a lot!

I very much miss doing these!  I'm so sorry that we've been away from the mic for such a long time!

----------

